# Blue eyed pygmy?



## Haviris

So can pygmies have blue eyes? Is it a fault? How major?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Blue eyes in pygmies is a pretty major fault. If they have blue eyes, they are not 100% pygmy.


----------



## KW Farms

Yep...Tori answered it. :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Haviris

I'm having a discussion w/ someone on another forum about her new pygmy buck, I questioned his purebred status because she said he was blue eyed, but she said he had papers. She also said she couldn't find anywhere that said they couldn't be blue eyed, I did find a standard that said the eyes should be brown (and sent it to her), but didn't say anywhere that blue was a fault.


----------



## KW Farms

Email or call one of the pygmy registries and see what they say. I'm not seeing anything that says they can or cannot be blue eyed. I am almost positive blue eyes are a serious fault. I don't even know if they would conform to breed standard for registry. You'd have to ask the registry to be sure.


----------



## liz

It's a fault and even if he is registered, he should not be a breeder to carry on such a fault to any PB offspring.

Is he papered with NPGA? Thats the only "true" pygmy registry that I'm aware of.


----------



## RowdyKidz

Registration applications for the NPGA clearly states that natural hornless-Ness (polled), blue eyes, and test spurs are absolutely not permitted. Their faces also cannot have a Roman nose. They also require pictures to register and if they see blue eyes they won't be permitted to be registered


----------



## StaceyRosado

maybe he is a papered ND but she is calling him pygmy because he is small? or maybe he is papered with oh whats that miniture goat registry name? Or is that the name?? ugh anyway they allow all sorts of things as long as the animal is "small"


----------



## Haviris

I asked what registry, still waiting to hear, it would help if I could find it written somewhere and show her (she also described him as brown and white).

I figured knowing the registry might explain some things. I originally suggested he was mixed based on her description, nigi being the most likely breed, but she said he was papered pygmy, so I'm not sure, but felt pretty sure blue eyes were a fault, didn't think it'd be so hard to find written proof somewhere!


----------



## KW Farms

Here ya go....Thanks to RowdyKidz....I pulled up the reg. application...

It is recommended that any animal possessing the following genetic
faults not be registered or used for breeding.
NON CONFORMITY OF HEIGHT/CANNON; HERNIAS
(SCROTAL & UMBILICAL); NATURAL HORNLESSNESS;
ROMAN NOSE; FACE CROOKED; DISFIGURING
MALOCCLUSIONS; EARS PENDULOUS; LACKING DISTINCT
BREED SPECIFIC MARKINGS; CRYPTORCHIDISM; MULTIPLE
ORIFICES IN BUCKS, NON FUNCTIONAL AND/OR BIFURCAL
TEATS IN DOES; HERMAPHRODITISM; BLUE EYES.

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/forms/Registration_App.pdf


----------



## RowdyKidz

Yep! That is it! Thank you Kylee!

I would be curious to see if this buck even has the body build of a Pygmy. He honestly sounds like an ND to me.


----------



## Haviris

That is exactly what I was thinking, sounds like a nigi, so she is going to share some pics soon, I'm eager to see him, see what breed he more resembles.


----------



## StaceyRosado

she never gave you the registry name?


----------



## Haviris

No she didn't say what registry, and it looks like the convo has stalled. I'm hoping she'll come through w/ pics, but we'll see. I don't want to harrass her about it, or make her feel like I'm attacking her, so I'll give her a week or so before I ask her about it again.


----------



## Haviris

She did finally post a pic, his coloring is definately more nigi. She started a new post, so I didn't reply.


----------

